# GB dressage horses to be sold - has this been posted already?



## Crazydancer (9 August 2012)

OMG. After all the elation this afternoon, just saw this posted on a friend's FB page, looks like all three will be up for sale. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/olympics/other-events/equestrian-team-gbs-horses-up-for-sale-after-games-8026175.html


----------



## BeesKnees (9 August 2012)

I don't find it surprising. Horses are expensive to produce to such a high level and bills have to be paid.

Would you really not sell if you knew your horse was now worth potentially millions?


----------



## Crazydancer (9 August 2012)

I get the practicalities, and they do have horses coming up. But just a bit sad to break up the partnerships. 
I hadn't realised Alf was 17 as well, bless him.

Guess that's life and reality.


----------



## skewbaldpony (9 August 2012)

Ddin't realise Alf would be sold, that's a bit sad. But the other two, hey that's life. All these idiots in the papers and on the BBC taking the p and saying it's a sport for toffs, there you go. They gave all they had, and now they have to sell the horses they've worked with all this time. Because they're not 'toffs' and can't afford to treat it like a hobby.
If one more BBC presenter says 'tally ho' I shall have to smack someone. Thank heaven for Clare Balding.


----------



## Dobiegirl (9 August 2012)

Surely after all their medals a sponsor can be found ? or am I being naive.


----------



## BeesKnees (9 August 2012)

I don't think it's about day today costs as much as Carl Hester realising a huge amount of money for himself and his business aprtners, that means the bills will never be an issue again! 

Can't say I wouldn't do the same.


----------



## dingle12 (9 August 2012)

I really cannot see Alf been sold Laura would not part with him, as for the other two I'm sure they are already sold and I think a held of a lot of the emotion today was yes due to Charlotte doing a fantastic job but also due to it been the last time she rides blueberry  such a shame to breakup such a fantastic partnership.


----------



## _MizElz_ (9 August 2012)

If you read carefully, there is nothing in what Laura has been quoted as saying to suggest Alf will be sold. She said 'Alf's future is up to Alf' - and in her explanation, I have taken that to mean that she will decide whether to retire him or not in the autumn, not whether he will be sold. Typical media, trying to put their own slant on it!


----------



## skewbaldpony (9 August 2012)

BeesKnees said:



			I don't think it's about day today costs as much as Carl Hester realising a huge amount of money for himself and his business aprtners, that means the bills will never be an issue again! 

Can't say I wouldn't do the same.
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine the money sunk into the horses was sunk on that understanding. 

I inadvertantly looked at some of the comments pages on newspapers after the team victory - what a lot of bitter, twisted, ill informed people! 

Some people saying oh it's an elitist sport - well, for heaven's sake, the olympics is all about elite sports. Do they think tennis players and gymnasts get where they are in trainers from Matalan and on a diet of kebab and chips?!

Sport at this level is all about sacrifice, and yes, the emotions were huge, because  that is a big sacrifice.


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2012)

I don't believe Alf is to ne sold. The other two, however, yes.


----------



## swanny (9 August 2012)

_MizElz_ said:



			If you read carefully, there is nothing in what Laura has been quoted as saying to suggest Alf will be sold. She said 'Alf's future is up to Alf' - and in her explanation, I have taken that to mean that she will decide whether to retire him or not in the autumn, not whether he will be sold. Typical media, trying to put their own slant on it! 

Click to expand...

Have just read the article and agree with the above. Lauras words do not suggest that Alf is for sale in my opinion, she is saying he can retire if he wants to or carry on, see how he feels. If there is one of the team who doesn't  have to sell her horse it's Laura. As for the others, I guess it's inevitable. You just wonder and hope that some one with some money might see the success and want a piece of it. footballer Michael Owen said the other day that the team medal had inspired his kids to learn to ride, inspire them abit more, put your hand in your wallet and keep these fantastic horse in Great Britain.


----------



## skewbaldpony (9 August 2012)

swanny said:



			Have just read the article and agree with the above. Lauras words do not suggest that Alf is for sale in my opinion, she is saying he can retire if he wants to or carry on, see how he feels. If there is one of the team who doesn't  have to sell her horse it's Laura. As for the others, I guess it's inevitable. You just wonder and hope that some one with some money might see the success and want a piece of it. footballer Michael Owen said the other day that the team medal had inspired his kids to learn to ride, inspire them abit more, put your hand in your wallet and keep these fantastic horse in Great Britain.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose we could have a whip-round?


----------



## Trolt (9 August 2012)

I think it's inevitable that they'll be sold, and to be honest I don't blame Carl. They've reached the top of their game with these horses ... there is nothing more they can really ever achieve with them. So why not sell when the horse is worth tonnes? Enough that you need never worry about bills, can reward your owners for all their financial input etc. 

It's heartbreaking, but it's business. Whereas, Laura who doesn't have such financial pressures will surely find it easier to keep Alf.


----------



## BeesKnees (9 August 2012)

skewbaldpony said:



			I would imagine the money sunk into the horses was sunk on that understanding. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Unless the owners are already so rich that they are in it as a hobby, then you have to assume that it is an investment on future potential returns, whether that is sale / breeding fees etc.

I believe Carl Hester a number of his horses that live in blissful retirement at his yard, so he is no hard-nosed businessman. But he has to be realistic too.


----------



## BeesKnees (9 August 2012)

swanny said:



			?....keep these fantastic horse in Great Britain.
		
Click to expand...

That's the biggest shame of selling - that they may well end up out of this country


----------



## Luci07 (9 August 2012)

BeesKnees said:



			Absolutely. Unless the owners are already so rich that they are in it as a hobby, then you have to assume that it is an investment on future potential returns, whether that is sale / breeding fees etc.

I believe Carl Hester a number of his horses that live in blissful retirement at his yard, so he is no hard-nosed businessman. But he has to be realistic too.
		
Click to expand...

He does take his old friends back, Escapado (peanuts) came home to be retired to him and he had already said he wanted to have Uti back. I think we are forgetting that Uti was nearly sold before XMas and Carl went overboard to syndicate and keep the horse here for the olympics. You really cannot blame the owners for selling as you are talking millions and these horses are at the top of their game. I am personally said we won't be competitive with them for the next big Championship but fully understand why they are sold.


----------



## skewbaldpony (9 August 2012)

BeesKnees said:



			That's the biggest shame of selling - that they may well end up out of this country
		
Click to expand...

Still, trying to buy the gold along with Totilas went T-U didn't it?


----------



## swanny (9 August 2012)

BeesKnees said:



			That's the biggest shame of selling - that they may well end up out of this country
		
Click to expand...

I know, what I mean is wouldn't it be great for some one with the money to buy the horses with the intention of keeping them for their British riders. I don't like footballers and am sickened by the amount of money they earn but if one of them wanted to help us out here then I don't think we would say no!! Anyone have Waynes phone number!!! or Katies Prices maybe!!!!


----------



## skewbaldpony (9 August 2012)

swanny said:



			Anyone have Waynes phone number!!! or Katies Prices maybe!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Please. I think I'd rather they went to Germany.


----------



## swanny (9 August 2012)

skewbaldpony said:



			Still, trying to buy the gold along with Totilas went T-U didn't it? 

Click to expand...

Also agree with this, money may well buy you Totilas but it does not but you Gold. Hard work does. If our horses go abroad, it will be interesting to see if anyone can repeat their success. Carl and Charlotte ride so beautifully, the horses are so relaxed and happy, not easy to copy I imagine.


----------



## BeesKnees (9 August 2012)

skewbaldpony said:



			Please. I think I'd rather they went to Germany. 

Click to expand...

LOL me too!


----------



## sarahann1 (9 August 2012)

If i win the Euros on Friday I'll buy them and be the silent owner while Carl and Charlotte continue to ride them  Oh and Carl can give me lessons as part of the deal!


----------



## PippiPony (9 August 2012)

I understand the deals have already been done.  They will have a holiday with Carl then go to their new owner/owners.
There are loads of rumours flying about.
Time will tell where they go.


----------



## Tiffany (9 August 2012)

I think before the Olympics it was clear Utophia and Valegro would be sold. It's such a shame although when Charlotte sold her own horse I think that's wat got her on the property ladder 

I'd be surprised if Alf were sold.

I might put a bid in for Valegro - there I  go again day dreaming


----------



## Renvers (9 August 2012)

Its a shame but that's life and I am sure the horses will go to as good homes as carl can secure. I am sure they have other horses in the wings for the next big comp so can prove that their training method is the key.


----------



## Caol Ila (9 August 2012)

I told my horse today that she's lucky she's not a medal winning dressage horse and people aren't lining up at my door to buy her for millions of pounds.  So she's stuck with me.


----------



## RutlandH2O (9 August 2012)

Can't remember where I read this the other day: It was a brief description of Carl/Uthopia, Charlotte/Valegro, and Laura/Alf. At the end of each blurb, there was a valuation in pounds of the horses. Uthopia and Valegro were each valued at £6,000,000. After Alf's name there were the letters "N/A, he's too old." I think that pretty much says it all regarding him being for sale. Not having sold an Olympic champion dressage horse lately, I don't know from where those numbers come.


----------



## paulineh (9 August 2012)

These two horses may be sold but the new riders have to be able to ride them as well as Carl and Charlotte.

You can have the best in the world but if you can not produce the goods on the day then they are worthless.


----------



## atlantis (9 August 2012)

sarahann1 said:



			If i win the Euros on Friday I'll buy them and be the silent owner while Carl and Charlotte continue to ride them  Oh and Carl can give me lessons as part of the deal!
		
Click to expand...

We should all buy tickets. That would be my plan too. Charlotte can continue with the ide but id want some lessons!!


----------



## Bert&Maud (9 August 2012)

If all the British supporters who were at Greenwich today put £500 into the kitty, we could buy both of them in a huge syndicate! Passports might take a bit of completing though!
I agree that so much of the magic of those fantastic horses is the complete partnership that they have with their riders which almost certainly would never be the same. So sad to think that we may not see them compete together again.


----------



## Stilldreamin' (9 August 2012)

On an american forum they've already made the very sweet suggestion of holding a whip around to buy Valegro for Charlotte- saying a dollar a person surely wouldn't take long!!


----------



## Amymay (10 August 2012)

Well, another source _ is _ saying that Alf is for sale....

http://tuesdayshorse.wordpress.com/2012/08/09/olympic-champion-horses-up-for-sale/


----------



## tiggs (10 August 2012)

From the Times today

A different fate awaits Team GB&#8217;s other gold-winning dressage champion, Mistral Hojris, or Alf, as he is known off-duty. Laura Bechtolsheimer, the grand daughter of a German billionaire, said she has not decided when to retire the 17-year-old star. He will not be sold, she said, adding: &#8220;At the end of the day it&#8217;s not a bike, it&#8217;s not a tennis racket, it&#8217;s a living animal that you&#8217;ve worked tremendously hard to have a partnership with.&#8221;


----------



## Amymay (10 August 2012)

Thanks for that Tiggs.


----------



## BeesKnees (10 August 2012)

Laura B is a very lucky girl, that she doesn't have to sell Alf in order to afford her next horse.


----------



## 4x4 (10 August 2012)

Well I think they were very misleading by saying that Charlotte's mum had bought him when her mum had died and insinuating that he still belonged to Charlotte - my mum was saying 'there you go, when I die you can buy a horse and go to the Olympics' like - hey mum, since when has your gaff been worth 6million?


----------



## shadeofshyness (10 August 2012)

I just hope that they go to kind rollkur-free homes.


----------



## WestCoast (10 August 2012)

Not really doing a great deal for the image of the sport really.

Paula


----------



## wytsend (10 August 2012)

Following on from an earlier post....... re riders to match these incredible horses.........Totilas is a prime example.    MAR can't ride him....so he doesn't appear in public.    Carl will ensure a good home I am certain.


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			Well I think they were very misleading by saying that Charlotte's mum had bought him when her mum had died and insinuating that he still belonged to Charlotte - my mum was saying 'there you go, when I die you can buy a horse and go to the Olympics' like - hey mum, since when has your gaff been worth 6million?
		
Click to expand...

she bought Charlotte's first horse, not Valegro! I think that was pretty clear. Charlotte is just uber talented, can't get away from it, and her mum invested all she had in her. I don't see a difference between her and say Andy Murray's mum, but  no-one bangs on about tennis being for the toffs.

There's a possibility they'll go to very rich American women, who will give them very good homes, and treat them with all the love and attention they also lavish on their handsome European trainers, while their high flying husbands are off earning a lot of money, and will learn great things from them, but never make an international team.

Not that I've seen that happen, you understand.


----------

